# Cipollini Separating from Wife



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

ROMA - Dopo Lance Armstrong (un anno fa) e Jan Ullrich, anche Mario Cipollini ha annunciato la seperazione ufficiale dalla moglie, Sabrina Landucci. La coppia, dopo dodici anni di matrimonio e numerosi tentativi per riallacciare i rapporti d'un tempo, ha deciso consensualmente di separarsi. ”Il pensiero più importante - ha detto il Re Leone, che si è ritirato dall'attività agonistica a pochi giorni dal Giro -va alle nostre figlie Lucrezia e Rachele, affinchè soffrano il meno possibile per questa situazione”.


----------



## technocycle (Oct 29, 2004)

merckxman said:


> ROMA - Dopo Lance Armstrong (un anno fa) e Jan Ullrich, anche Mario Cipollini ha annunciato la seperazione ufficiale dalla moglie, Sabrina Landucci. La coppia, dopo dodici anni di matrimonio e numerosi tentativi per riallacciare i rapporti d'un tempo, ha deciso consensualmente di separarsi. ”Il pensiero più importante - ha detto il Re Leone, che si è ritirato dall'attività agonistica a pochi giorni dal Giro -va alle nostre figlie Lucrezia e Rachele, affinchè soffrano il meno possibile per questa situazione”.


As if this is a surprise. I think Mario has had a few hundred wives in his day. Night wives that is, then they are divorced by the morning.


----------

